# Pressure gauge



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

FINALLY added a pressure gauge. After finding out my Silvia was at 11 bar I thought it were best to keep an eye on it.

I'll be honest takin a dermel to the Silvia made me nervous!

Yes I know it's a tad wonky...


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

Where and how did you do this??!

Please tell us more


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice job man! I remember putting a gauge on my old Silvia.

The wife took a pic of me wearing a head torch when I had the machine in bits. She said I looked like I was making a bomb!

I like my new Rocket Giotto R but I loved that Silvia.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

GaryG said:


> Where and how did you do this??!
> 
> Please tell us more


Hey Gary! So it's pretty easy in all honesty apart from making a hole in the Silvia!

1) pet number MET02NP from mega flex. Remove the 90 degree joint from the out of the pump and replace it with this T joint.

2) top of the T goes to the boiler (as normal)

3) remaining open end is added to the gauge which I got off Ebay here....

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F302628819157

Let me know if you need more help!


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

GaryG said:


> Where and how did you do this??!
> 
> Please tell us more


If you're London based I can also do it for you.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not a bad little mod this.


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

What sort of difference did you notice dropping the pressure from the stock setting?


----------

